# amplificador 100 watts economico



## hanton (Ene 23, 2012)

Aqui les dejo un power de 100 watts a 4 ohm lo probe y funciona del 1 lo que si no sabria decir si es que entrega efectibamente los 100 watts pero suena bastante bien aparte de ser economico y simple habria que adicionarle un retardador de encendido y detector de continua en la salida para proteger el parlante
Espero que a los moderadores les caiga en gracia por que por mucho que busque no lo encontre en ningun lado

power 100 watts

distorcion en 4 ohm 0.1%
distorcion en 8 ohm 0.07%
señal ruido  78db
sensivilidad para 100 watts 400 mv
impendancia de entrada  18 kohms


El circuito completo del modulo que se ve en la figura los transistores 1 y 2  forman un par diferencial de entrada 
cuya salida se aplica a tr3 ,el nivel de realimentacion viene determinado por la resistencia de 100 ohm en serie con el condensador de 100 microfaradios conectados a la base del transistor 2
La salida de la etapa de entrada se conecta a una par complementario tip41 y tip42 a traves de una resistencia de270 ohm. los transistores bc547 cpntituyen un sistema de proteccion frente a eventuales cortocircuito en los terminales de salida de los parlantes.

la fuente debe aportar  40+40 rectificados y filtrados y 150 watts para salida monofonica por lo cual el tranformador debe entregar 30+30

este diseño lo saque de un folleto que me trajo un amigo que jamas lo realizo


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 31, 2012)

hanton dijo:


> Aqui les dejo un power de 100 watts a 4 ohm lo probe y funciona del 1 lo que si no sabria decir si es que entrega efectibamente los 100 watts pero suena bastante bien aparte de ser economico y simple habria que adicionarle un retardador de encendido y detector de continua en la salida para proteger el parlante
> Espero que a los moderadores les caiga en gracia por que por mucho que busque no lo encontre en ningun lado
> 
> power 100 watts
> ...



Comapañero sube imagenes del amplificador para verlo 



			
				hanton dijo:
			
		

> se agradece mucho YIROSHI espero aprovechar al maximo el protector gracias
> 
> si es muy buen sonido alimentado con +-45 y una carga de 8 ohm me entrego una salida vpp de 24 voltios



Con gusto compañero amigo estuve viendo las caracteristicas de tu Amplificador, y esta muy bueno no todo es 1000W 5000W, para mi lo mejor es la calidad que la cantidadpodrias subir una imagen de  ese excelente PCB, si no es mucha molestia amigo te lo agradecesia ya me encanta fabricar, armar, rediseñar, modificar y clonar estos amplificadores modulares y de color rojo la PCB es un detalle que pinta muy bien, ya que no muchos saben como es el rango o tipo de modulares, pero de no mas verla esta excelente

Saludos Amigo


----------



## guarod (Ene 31, 2012)

hanton dijo:
			
		

> claro te debo una
> 
> solo dame unos dias



muy buen ampli.... debe funcionar bien , con los fn1016 y fp1016, que usan los aiwa,,...


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 1, 2012)

Una duda!!! en el esquema figuran como salida los pares TIP142 (darlington) , y en las fotos estan montados los TIP35, cuales son los correctos?


----------



## hanton (Feb 1, 2012)

saludos bueno en teoria en el diseño original vienen montado con 2n3055 pero por mejorar el anclaje de los transistores al disipador los cambien por tip35 ademas recomienda en el folleto que para mejores resustados se pueden usar transistores 2n3772 o tip142


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 1, 2012)

hanton dijo:


> saludos bueno en teoria en el diseño original vienen montado con 2n3055 pero por mejorar el anclaje de los transistores al disipador los cambien por tip35 ademas recomienda en el folleto que para mejores resustados se pueden usar transistores 2n3772 o tip142


  Bien, igual no me cierra de que sean dos tipos distintos de transistores,pero bueno, si funciona con bipolares, mejor!


----------



## guarod (Feb 5, 2012)

consegui este ampli,,, que es muy paresido.... al posteado aqui, en este tema,, espero que les sirva....


----------



## hanton (Feb 6, 2012)

gracias por el comentario,no lamentablemente no se me ocurrio escanear la pcb antes de montarlo la tarjeta venia impresa si no ya lo tendrian posteado para que lo hagan y cambie unos transistores por sus remplazos directos mas la salida por unos que aguanten mas potencia previniendo su facha pronta

guarod  el diseño que posteo no es el mismo pero si por lo que veo es similar tiene su protecion por corto circuito que es el primer bd139 pero su salida es con par complementario lo que en si debe dar mas potencia en la salida pero es un muy buen aporte ademas con su pcb

saludos que tengan buenas noches


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 8, 2012)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Entonces ...¿cómo?
> ¿Están hablando de que el amplificador del tema es de 100w PMPO ó 100w rms?



No, el amplificador es de 100W sobre una carga de 4Ω, por lo menos es lo que afirma el compañero que lo posteo, YIROSHI hablaba que aunque no llega a una potencia extrema, es un buen modelo para tener en cuenta cuando se desee elaborar.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 9, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> No, el amplificador es de 100W sobre una carga de 4Ω, por lo menos es lo que afirma el compañero que lo posteo



Bien, de acuerdo, entonces son 100w rms.



Ferchito dijo:


> YIROSHI hablaba que aunque no llega a una potencia extrema, es un buen modelo para tener en cuenta cuando se desee elaborar.



En cuanto a lo de YROSHI él menciona los 1000w y 5000w en alusión a los que se anuncian con esas potencias y los cuales se refieren a potencias PMPO. Y por eso fue la pregunta pero ya quedó claro.

Saludos.


----------



## xavier andres (Oct 29, 2012)

compañero podrian postear la pcb del circuito entregado....

diferente que no sea al de el compañero guarod....

se les agradace


----------

